# How old is old ?



## Lindy (Sep 10, 2012)

My kids and I were wondering how old is old for a chook? We have two isa browns who are about 5 or 6 years old but they keep up with the younger chooks and chicks. They are still laying too. Are they old or not?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd consider them seniors. I have four hens that will soon be 5 years old; still get eggs from them.

I guess some of it would depend on breed. My breed of choice - large fowl brahmas - are long-lived. I have a friend with a 10 year old brahma roo.


----------

